# Slow Response from Keyboard[RESOLVED]



## stringbean (Mar 28, 2007)

I have a keyboard issue where the PC beeps at me when any key is pressed. However, if I hold the key down the letter appears after a brief pause. I have tried both a ps/2 and USB keyboard changing the BIOS to enable USB Keyboard support. Still no luck. Just wondering if anyone out there may have some idea what to try. The motherboard is AOpen (ax4b-533) with a P4


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: Slow Response from Keyboard*

Please post the rest of your system specs.


----------



## hwm54112 (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: Slow Response from Keyboard*

check accessibility options in control panel - filter keys for the delay. The sound is probably part of a sound scheme or keyboard program. Years ago, many keyboards included a utility to make a sound after each keystroke while people made the transition from typewriters to keyboards


----------



## stringbean (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Slow Response from Keyboard*

Thanks for the information. That solved the issue.


----------

